# DVD player only playing black and white



## batma5 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have 2 dvd players that have been hooked up for a while. After we changed cable carriers, the dvd players will only play in black and white. My husband even bought a new player, thinking that was the problem. It wasn't - but this didn't happen on all of our systems, only 2. 

Please help - the dark knight doesn't look to good in b&w


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Check that everything is set to NTSC (if in the US) or all is set to PAL(UK/Oceania)

B/W results when it's PAL to NTSC or the reverse, eliminate that first....


----------

